# 3 birds for adoption



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

1 is a polish silver high flyer ( a better pet than flyer)
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/halox20...76460762398820639/photo/294928804341580887/11

1 is a black roller but doesnt know how to roll , he is mated with the polish silver high flyer

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/halox20...76460762398820639/photo/294928804348914258/17
1 i dont know the name of the breed but it is a white bar with feathererd legs.
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/halox20...576460762398820639/photo/294928804341585090/1

i am in Ceres , california


----------



## chipndales_boy (May 11, 2007)

*I am interested in adopting your birds*

I live in northern CA. If we can arrange for shipping I would love to ad your birds to the others I have adopted. Please email me at: [email protected] Thanks, Tracy


----------



## chove123 (May 13, 2007)

*i,m in sanjose and would be happy to give your pigeon a new home*

i would come pick them up i would also be hppy to give you pics of there new home they would be the first birds in our loft me and my son built you can contact me at [email protected] i will give you my phone # so we could talk thank you for your time Dan Hayes


----------



## chove123 (May 13, 2007)

*space open in loft san jose california*

i have emailed you privately my phone# and email very intrested in your pigeons have new loft in need of birds 


Thank you for your time Dan Hayes


----------

